# OBS Plugin development questions



## psish (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey everyone,

First of all, please forgive me if this post is in the wrong category, everything related to Plugins seemed to me more destined to posting complete developments as much as asking questions about developing them.

I just started looking into plugin development for OBS as I would like to do something specific for the game Heroes of the Storm by Blizzard. I am not gonna lie having no documentation make this a bit hard, I started reading some code but I figured I might just ask if what I wanted to do was at least possible instead of going too deep in.

1. Is it possible with the current OBSApi to "observe" a certain video source? I would like to be able to read, possibly frame by frame, the said video source and do some regognition on it for example.

2. Is it worth it to start developing for OBS instead of OBS Studio (multiplatform)? Although the development of the latest seems quite advanced, the target users of my plugin would still be using the regular OBS for a while I guess.

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

The kind of stuff you want to do would be better via a video filter in obs-studio.  OBS1 didn't really have that sort of functionality.  It's starting to replace the original version already anyway; I'm trying to ease people in to the transition at their own pace.  If your plugin will be in development for a while then I'd highly recommend using the new version instead.


----------

